# Screensavers



## Tajohn (Dec 27, 2009)

I love all these screensavers I'm seeing. I'm kinda new at this but how do I get some of these on my Kindle?  Thanks.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Try this website by Nogdog, one of our members:
Kindle Hacks Files


----------



## PhillipA82 (Dec 20, 2009)

intinst said:


> Try this website by Nogdog, one of our members:
> Kindle Hacks Files


Exactly what I was looking for, thanks


----------

